# كهرباء بدون رياح ولا طاقة شمسية ولا وقود أدخل وشارك في التجربة



## أبوعمر العمري (28 أبريل 2012)

فكرة توليد الكهرباء بدون رياح ولا طاقة شمسية ولا وقود أدخل وشارك 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في يوم من الايام ومن خلال تصفحي بالمواقع التي تهتم بالطاقة المتجددة وقرائتي المتواصلة للمواضيع والافكار التي تطرح بخصوص الطاقة المتجددة واطلاعي على الردود التي تكتب وتعلق على المواضيع وجدت عدة عيوب تطرح أذكر لكم هذه العيوب 
1- التوليد بالطاقة الشمسية ان فيها عيوب ان الشمس ليست مستمرة بضوئها طوال اليوم مما يسبب بتوقف عمل الخلايا الشمسية اثناء الليل ونفاذ شحن البطاريات مما يستوجب الى اطفاء الاجهزة .
2- التوليد بطاقة الرياح هذا امرا جميل لكن هل فكر احد منا لو توقف هبوب الرياح او عدم وجود رياح كافية لعمل الداينموا وكثر متطلبات الفرد للكهرباء من تبريد ومشاهدة تلفاز وشحن الموبايل والانارة وغيرها من الامور ماذا سيحصل لنا هو التذمر من هذه الفكرة .
أما فائدة هذه الطريقة في توليد الكهرباء 
1- الأستفادة من مبردة الهواء لتبريد المنزل أو غرفة النوم . 
2- البقاء على عمل الداينمو بصورة صحيحة ودوران مناسب حيث أن الداينمو يحتاجب لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية أكثر من 500 دورة في الدقيقة 
3- أقتصادية لاتتطلب وقود ولا زيوت ولا أعطال .
الأدوات المطلوبة في العمل 
1- داينمو 12ف .
2- مروحة تبريد السيارات 12ف 
3- غطاس بانزين 12ف .
3-أسلاك كهربائية حسب الطلب . 
4- بطارية 12ف 
5- رافع قدرة كهربائية من 12 ف الى 220 ف .
6- عجلات مسننة عدد 2 واحدة ق30 سم والثانية 90سم لزيادة سرعة الداينمو . 
7- مفتاح كهرباء عدد 2.
8- ناقل حركة ( قايش) .
9- هيكل مبردة ( المظهر الخارجي ) .
　
　
أترك هذه الفكرة للخبراء والمختصين للنقاش ووضع التعديلات عليها للفائدة 

رابط الصورة 


أخوكم أبو علي العمري


----------



## حسن لصباح2 (28 أبريل 2012)

صدقني ما فهمت شي من هل المخطط !!!!!!!!! 

واذا كان فكرك تشغل المولد بموتور المروحة فهذا لا يصح 
وماذا تقصد بغطاس البنزين ؟ ( مضخة البنزين ) ؟ وما دورها )


----------



## مدحتكو (28 أبريل 2012)

شكراً لك أبو عمر علي العرض 
ولكن الفكرة غير واضحة
شكرا لك


----------



## jomma (28 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع يبدوا مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة، هل تقصد اخي الكريم انك سوف تخلق الطاقة الكهربائية من لا شيء؟ ارجوا الرد وبوضوح بارك الله فيك.


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (29 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع غير واضح


----------



## ban2009ban (29 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع انه ------------------------
------------------------------
------------------------------
----------------------------------

واضح الموضوع


----------



## ابو الحسن الثاني (30 أبريل 2012)

كثير تشوقت لما قرأت الفكرة و كنت بس اريد اشوف المخطط .... بس المخطط ما يوحي بأي شي قابل للتطبيق .... ولحد الان ما فهمت انت تريد تولد كهرباء لو تريد تشغل مبردة على بطارية ولا تريد تشغل مبردة وبنفس الوقت تولد كهرباء !! زين منين ؟؟ وشلون ؟؟ اخي ما من الممكن ان تولد طاقة من لا شي فكيف تريد تولد طاقة و تشغل جهاز من لاشي ... اتمنى لو توضح اكثر او اتمنى ان تكون ادق في نشر المواضيع اخي العزيز


----------



## potta (28 يوليو 2012)

ادغاص احلام


----------



## office (1 أغسطس 2012)

بوركت ولكن لو ترسم المخطط بشكل اوضح


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (1 أغسطس 2012)

الفكرة غير منطقية ....اطلع على اللذين سبقوك !!!!


----------



## dlovano (3 أغسطس 2012)

حزورة رمضان


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------

